# So Mes Up



## liz22012 (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know what to think anymore. I spoke with a few attorneys and off the bat they say you will need to pay him alimony to keep him in his lifestyle. I explain he can work but he chooses to work as little as possible. The attorney should fight for me but they say you have to give him 30 to 40% of your salary. This tells me no negotiation just it it is what it is.
Amazing he has not given me any money for 9 months and has not lived here. I pay his bills because everything is in my name. He spends his paychecks on video games and what ever else. Every time I ask him when will you find a better job all he says I will.
I will struggle when he sits back living at a place rent free and spending money. I now realize I can't do anything but give him weekly checks and he will live better then me for not working.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sadly these are the same divorce laws that we men have had to deal with for decades.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

In any divorce the higher wage earner gets penalized. You mentioned he got fired. If it was for cause the judge could very well impute a wage equivalent to what he was earning which might make the alimony hit less. This was the case in my divorce, my ex had been fired for cause from a job, did nothing for a couple of years till she started working parttime, 10 hours a week. I would have been hammered in alimony but the judge imputed her wage to what she was making at the time of her firing. I still had to pay alimony but was about half of what she thought she would receive.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

liz22012 said:


> I don't know what to think anymore. I spoke with a few attorneys and off the bat they say you will need to pay him alimony to keep him in his lifestyle. I explain he can work but he chooses to work as little as possible. The attorney should fight for me but they say you have to give him 30 to 40% of your salary. This tells me no negotiation just it it is what it is.
> Amazing he has not given me any money for 9 months and has not lived here. I pay his bills because everything is in my name. He spends his paychecks on video games and what ever else. Every time I ask him when will you find a better job all he says I will.
> I will struggle when he sits back living at a place rent free and spending money. I now realize I can't do anything but give him weekly checks and he will live better then me for not working.


Turn off everything in his name. Did you sign a lease where he is staying?


----------

